
Coinbase to wallet transaction pending 3 days, can't be found on blockchain - Matstone
Hello<p>So on December 19th i bought some Ethereum on coinbase.com, which conveniently enough was instantaneous, and the money was withdrawn from my bank. I immediately sent the ethereum to my Exodus wallet, which since that moment has been pending and cannot even be found on the blockchain!<p>My intention was to exchange the ethereum and I have now therefore lost several days of day trading because of this... I have heard of people having problems withdrawing crypto to their bank but not for simply sending to their wallet. I have submitted a ticket to the coinbase team but to no avail.<p>I hope that a coinbase representative sees this and helps my case along. If my case is delayed further I will take to reddit and larger platforms to express my concern with coinbase.com.<p>Has anyone else experienced a similar situation?
======
Matstone
My exodus wallet's adress is

0x078Ea6bf3648AB03B464AcAc0d333901089c6B3E

